# CC Rennen im Revierpark(Gysenberg) !!



## Alien Crossing (5. September 2003)

Hallo und so !!

Am 19 Oktober wird im Reviepark Gysenberg in Herne ein 
CC Rennen ausgetragen ! Die Strecke soll  nicht sehr 
anspruchsvoll sein ! Eine Runde geht über 4 k/M !

Versuche noch genauere info zu beschaffen !!


----------



## Adrenalin (6. September 2003)

Letztes Jahr war ich in Herne dabei und kann das Rennen nur weiter empfehlen. Eine Runde ist ca. 4km lang und führt zu 95% durch den Wald. Nur im Zielbereich gibt es ca. 200m Asphalt. Die Strecke ist nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, kurz nach dem Start kommt allerdings eine kürzere Tragepasage (Treppen). Sollte es regnen, kann es im Zielbereich sehr glatt werden!!! Dort haben sich im letzten Jahr die Jugendfahrer reienweise gelatzt  . Wir die Junioren waren dann natürlich vorgewarnd um haben das Rennen alle unbeschädigt überstanden. Die Einteilung der Jahrgänge war dort etwas anders als z.B. in Rennen des NRW-Cups: So fuhr man bis zum 20. Lebensjahr noch bei den Junioren  . Die anderen Klassen wurden entprechend angepasst. Was mir sehr gut gefallen hat, war die Siegerehrung. Bis zum 10. Platz wurden alle Fahrer auf die Bühne gerufen (mit Siegerhymne), es wurden Preisgelder, Pokale, Sachpreise und Urkunden überreicht. So hab ich für einen 4. Platz immerhin noch 12,50 Euro bekommen und hatte so schonmal die Stargebühr+Nachmeldegebühr wieder drin  . Das Rennen ist zwar keine sehr große Veranstaltung aber sozusagen ein echter Geheimtip im meinen Augen.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rüdi__ (7. September 2003)

Hallo,
ich werde dieses Rennen dieses Jahr zum 7.oder 8. Mal fahren, kann es schon nicht mehr zählen.Ist aber ein reines Hobbyrennen ab der Juniorenklasse, bei den jüngeren gibt es immer 1 Lizenzaltersklasse.Ca. 40-50 Hm je 4km Runde.Tolle Organisation, die Zeitnahme mit Rundenprotokoll hat bisher immer Malkmus Timing (auch NRW CUP) gemacht.Als Saisonausklang sehr zu empfehlen.
Gruß
rüdi

P.S. Ruhrgebietler können auch sehr gut mit der S-Bahn anreisen, Fahrzeit vom Bahnhof ca. 15min.


----------



## andres1 (11. September 2003)

ich bin letzes jahr auch mitgefahren und wurde in meiner klasse (damals war ich 16) 6. geworden, ohne vorher zu trainieren, das habe ich aber dem zu verdanken, dass ich sonst ca 8000Km mit meinem 20Kg DH bike duch die gegend tachel und fürs rennen ein CC bike hatte. ich hätte eigentlich den 4. machen können, wär meine lenkerklemmung nich los gegangen. auf den bergabstrecken und kurfen konnte ich meine mangelnde kontition kompensieren, da die cc fahrer ihre bikes um die kurven tragen und ebenfalls so die abfahrten runterjockeln. da wo die runtergeschoben sind, bin ich 3 meter weitgesprungen, da auf der letzten abfahrt 2 oder 3 stufen sind, bei denen man abhebt, wenn man sehr schnell drüber fährt


----------



## andres1 (11. September 2003)

achja, dieses jahr will ich das rennen mit nem starrbike aufmischen, aber auf meinen obligatorischen langen wheelie auf dem alphaltteil werde ich auch dieses jahr nicht verzichten können, denn wo bleibt sonst der spass bei solch einem rennen?


----------



## Eintopf (2. Oktober 2003)

Hab mir mal den Spaß gegönnt!!!


----------



## Adrenalin (2. Oktober 2003)

@Eintopf

Ich war beim Vulkanbike mit diesem Team Namen unterwegs. Hab ihn aber diesmal weggelassen, da wir ja noch bis zum neuen Jahr warten sollen....aus Rechtsgründen. Erst wenn das Team offiziell besteht und wir als Mitglieder verzeichnet sind, dürfen wir den Team Namen IBC-DIMB Racing Team benutzen. Aber ich denk mal dat wird keinen stören  ... Bis in Herne

Gruß

Micha


----------



## flieger2 (10. Oktober 2003)

hallo,

wie lang ist das rennen bzw. wieviele runden sind es???


----------



## Adrenalin (10. Oktober 2003)

@flieger2

Das kommt auf die Klasse an, in der du fährst!! Schau mal unter www.rsg-herne.de  da erfährts du alles, was du wissen musst.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (10. Oktober 2003)

Hatte mich auch angemeldet werde aber nicht mitfahren. Habe von einigen Bekannten unabgängig von einander gehört die schon dabei waren, dass es durch die Strecke und Bodenbeschaffenheiten da öfter zu bösen Stürzen kommt, die auch mal im Krankenhaus enden.


----------



## Adrenalin (10. Oktober 2003)

@ M.E.C Hammer

Also da muss ich aber mal widersprechen. Die Strecke kannst du im Grunde problemlos mit nem Rennrad mit Crossbereifung fahren...ist absolut anspruchslos!!! Lediglich zwei Stellen in Start- und Zielnähe sind bei Nässe ziemlich rutschig. Das wäre einmal vor den Stufen 150m nach dem Start und einmal ca. 100m vor dem Ziel, wenn man aus dem Wald auf die Flastersteine biegt. Sind beides Kurven...also gemäßigt fahren und es kann nix passieren. Aber sonst ist die Strecke echt nen klax, was ja nicht unbedingt schlecht ist  .

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (10. Oktober 2003)

Nun wie schon gesagt, dass wurde nur an mich ran getragen und nciht von Leuten, die sich schnell in die Buxe machen. Die Steinplatten sollen woll sehr rutschig und glatt sein. Weiß von einer Person, die sich bei dem Rennen die Hüfte gebrochen hat. Da es ein Rennen ist ist auch nix mit langsam fahren, man will ja schließlich recht weit nach vorne kommen, sonst kann ich auch eine gemütlich Tour woanders machen und nicht mitten in Herne.
Muß ja auch jeder selber abschätzen wie gefährlich die Strecke ist und da ich noch nicht dabei war kann ich auch nur auf Erfahrungen anderer zurück greifen und die waren nun mal nicht positiv.


----------



## Adrenalin (11. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von M.E.C.Hammer _
> *
> Muß ja auch jeder selber abschätzen wie gefährlich die Strecke ist und da ich noch nicht dabei war kann ich auch nur auf Erfahrungen anderer zurück greifen und die waren nun mal nicht positiv. *



Ganz deiner Meinung...und deshalb würde ich dir empfehlen einfach mal mitzufahren um dir selbst ein Bild von den besagten Steinplatten zu machen. Das tückische an ihnen ist, dass sie total unscheinbar aussehen und keiner vermutet, wie glatt sie sind. Ich bin jedenfalls sturzfrei durchgekommen und Zeit hab ich da auch net verloren, zumal ja dort alle abbremsen und vorsichtig fahren. Die restlichen 3,95 km kann man ja dann wieder voll durchpowern  . Ich lass mir das Rennen auf keinen Fall entgehen, ist schließlich das letzte der Saison, hier in NRW.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Specializedbike (11. Oktober 2003)

Man sollte mal den Veranstalter vorschlagen nicht über die Plfastersteine zu fahren, man könnte das Feld auf der Wiese daneben umleiten. 
Das es so glatt war dort, lag in den letzten Jahren auch an den kühlen Temperaturen. Vielleicht ist es dieses Jahr besser.
Ansonsten ist die Strecke fahrtechnisch nicht anspruchsvoll, bis auf die roten Pflastersteine im Start/Zielberreich. Dort wird man mittlerweile aber auch entsprechend von Streckenpfosten gewarnt, und wer hier abbremst und keine Schlangenlinien fährt, der wird ganz sicher Stürzfrei durchfahren.

Grüße Steve


----------



## M::::: (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Specializedbike _
> *Man sollte mal den Veranstalter vorschlagen nicht über die Plfastersteine zu fahren, man könnte das Feld auf der Wiese daneben umleiten.
> 
> Grüße Steve *



Das wissen die schon.
Das war vor 10 Jahren genauso wie heute. Wahrscheinlich dürfen die das Rennen nicht über die arme ,arme Wiese leiten.
Bei Matsch ist auch der Wiesenhang nicht ohne, nicht wegen dem Hang an sich sondern wegen der Kollegen die da mit 9 km/h runtereiern und  die bei Matsch einzig brauchbare Linie blockieren. Wegen so ner Aktion hab ich mich da auch schon mal zerschossen.
Zu wenig Spass für zu viel Risiko nach meinem Geschmack.

Gruß M


----------



## Specializedbike (12. Oktober 2003)

No Risk, No Fun ; )

Ich bin jedenfalls dabei, gefährlich wird es dort wirklich nur wenn man keine Fahrtechnik hat, oder halt auf den Pflastersteinen nicht aufpasst.

Anders rum gesehen, auf der Autobahn starben auch schon etliche Menschen, aber trotzdem fährt jeder noch mit was weiß ich wieviel Sachen über die Piste.

Grüße Steve


----------



## M::::: (13. Oktober 2003)

Nun ja,fahrtechnisch überfordert Herne mich nun nicht gerade 
Das ist Grafschaft schon netter.

Ich kann mich auch in Le Gets den Worldcup-DH runter stürzen;statistisch sterben dort auch weniger als auf der A 2  

Ich mag die Strecke in Herne einfach nicht . Mal im Ernst : Wem macht s schon Spass sein sündhaft teures Bike Stufen hoch zu tragen ? 

Ich will ja auch hier keinem seinen Start ausreden.
Habt Spass und Erfolg und meldet Euch am Montag gesund wieder  

Gruß M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andres1 (19. Oktober 2003)

also ich bin zufrieden, hab mein pensum erreicht, ich wurde 5. im rennen 3, ich habe mich auch für rennen 6 genannt, habe es allerdings verpasst, naja, macht ja au nix.

allerdings finde ich die strecke schon recht anspruchsvoll, was das fahrtechnische anbelangt, wenn ich da schon die CC heinis sehe, wie die ihre bikes um die kurve schieben und die abfahrt runter jockeln, da geht aber eigiges mehr, ich konnte so zumindest das gewicht von 14,5Kg meines funworks dual bikes kompensieren, indem ich die kurven und den abhang mit vollgas und in ideallinie gefahren bin.

kurz vor ende den rennens wollte ich noch einen überholen, doch er machte dicht und versuchte mich abzudrängen, unsere lenker berührten sich und ich wäre beinahe hinfeglogen, weil genau beide lenker übereinander waren, aber letztendlich hat er sich ordentlich aufs maul gelegt, weil sein vorderrad keinen bodenkontakt mehr hatte, da er sich ausgehebelt hatte.
er kam dann ins krankenhaus mit verdacht auf beckenfraktur, so habe ich es gehört.

gute besserung noch!


----------



## Adrenalin (19. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin mehr als zufrieden, hab den 1. Platz bei den Junioren belegt  .War nen Start-Zielsieg und hatte am Ende über ne halbe Minute vorsprung auf den 2.

Hat sich eigentlich einer von euch auf den Pflastersteinen gelatzt?? Ich bin jedenfalls sturzfrei durchgekommen und bin sogar die Treppen ohe abzusteigen hochgefahren  
Will nächstes Jahr wieder an den Start...

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Specializedbike (19. Oktober 2003)

Komm auch gerade von Rennen wieder, bin ebenfalls zufrieden. Hat Spaß gemacht, in der ersten Runde bin ich  etwas an den berühmten Kopfsteinpflaster weggerutsch, aber nochmal Glück gehabt. Bin bei den Herren mitgefahren, der Adrenalin kann man ganz froh sein das ich mich ein Jahr älter gemacht habe  

Hab letztendlich den zweiten geschafft, obwohl ich diese Woche krank war und auch heute noch leichte Probleme hatte (Erkältung). 

Hab aber gehört das insgesamt 4 Fahrer ins Krankenhaus musten. Vor allem die Schüler und Jugend haben es ja ganz schön überheizt.


Grüße Steve


----------



## Adrenalin (19. Oktober 2003)

@Spezializedbike

Jetzt weiß ich endlich mal wer du bist  . Wir haben uns mal kurz in Wetter unterhalten, kurz nach dem Zieleinlauf. Du bist wirklich der einzige der dem Tim Smuda das Wasser reichen kann, großes Lob von mir, und ehrlich gesagt, war ich echt froh, dass du urplötzlich ein Jahr älter geworden bist  , sonst wäre echt nix mit 1. Platz gewesen...Fährst du nächstes Jahr auch noch Hobbyklasse, ich mein bei deinen Leistungen wärst du ja auch sicherlich in der Lizensklasse erfolgreich  *auchmalbeidenherrenvornemitfahrnwolln*  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Specializedbike (19. Oktober 2003)

Ach Micha, ja ich erinnere ; )


Auf Smuda hab ich ganz schön aufgeholt, am ende war es nur noch wenige meter.   Naja wenn ich nicht krank gewesen war, und diese woche durchtranieren könnte, hätte es vielleicht geklappt.

Was ich nächstes Jahr mache weiß ich noch nicht, erstmal ist Prüfungsstress angesagt...ende des Jahres ist meine Ausbildung zuende.  Denk aber mal das ich mich auf Marathon konzentrieren werde.


----------



## andres1 (19. Oktober 2003)

@ adrenalin

wie jetzt treppen hochgefahren??? aber nicht im ernst jetzt, oder? möglich ist es, aber kostet ne menge kraft und zeit


----------



## Specializedbike (19. Oktober 2003)

ach ja, die ergebnisse und jede menge fotos sind schon online!


ww.rsg-herne.de


----------



## M::::: (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Specializedbike _
> *Hab aber gehört das insgesamt 4 Fahrer ins Krankenhaus musten. Vor allem die Schüler und Jugend haben es ja ganz schön überheizt.
> Grüße Steve *



Wer hatt s gesagt !?? 

Gute Besserung an die Jungens;macht mir auch nicht immer Spass immer Recht zu behalten 

Glückwunsch an Euch alle  

Gruß M


----------



## Adrenalin (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andres1 _
> *@ adrenalin
> 
> wie jetzt treppen hochgefahren??? aber nicht im ernst jetzt, oder? möglich ist es, aber kostet ne menge kraft und zeit *



Zeit und Kraft??????? Das war der Schlüssel zum Erfolg!!! Ne geht echt verdammt gut, und den Zweiten, der zu Beginn der 2.Runde nur ca. 3 Sek. hinter mir, hab ich da abgehängt. Die ersten 3 Steinstufen kannste einfach volle kann hoch, die nächsten drei Steinstufen hab ich dann links umfahren, genauso wie die ersten drei Holzstufen, und von da an rechts an den restlichen Stufen vorbei... In der ersten Runde hat das zwar net so doll geklappt, weil einer im Weg war und so war ich an der Treppe erst mal Letzter, aber die restlichen Runden hats immer gut gefunzt  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## andres1 (20. Oktober 2003)

krass ey, dann nutzt du wenigstns dein bike, wie es ihm gebührt, dann biste auch sicherlich 5 meter weit geflogen bei der abfahrt, oder? ich zumindest und auf der wiese über so nen huckel noch nen tabletop gezogen    die meisten CC-ler können nichtmals kurven fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eintopf (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andres1 _
> *...huckel noch nen tabletop gezogen    die meisten CC-ler können nichtmals kurven fahren *



Das musst Du mir mal genauer erklären! 

Naja!

Ich bin beim Rennen 8 als 19`ter ins Ziel gekommen. Bin absolut zufrieden, zumal ich das Gefühl hatte, dass mir bei der 4. Runde die Lunge platzt!


----------



## Deleted 6320 (20. Oktober 2003)

gibt wenig Rennen mit so vielen Ordnern die auch ständig die positionen durchgeben-ich mache mir nur sorgen um unseren
nachwuchs ;-), da starten bei uns in der seniorenklasse fast 70 mann während bei herren und junioren nur ca. 20 fahren ????
da wäre ich als 37jähriger 80kg Sack mit den rundenzeiten aufm treppchen während bei den senioren noch nicht mal platz 10 drinne war??????

jedenfalls ein schönes rennen meiner meinungg nach ohne technische schwierigkeiten

hey eintopf-da hab ich dich gerade noch hinter mir gelassen ;-))


----------



## M::::: (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von micha17 _
> *ich mache mir nur sorgen um unseren
> nachwuchs ;-), da starten bei uns in der seniorenklasse fast 70 mann während bei herren und junioren nur ca. 20 fahren ????
> *



Das gleiche Problem wie bei der Rente .. 

Echt!? 70 alte Säcke !?
Vielleicht fahr ich dann nächstes Jahr doch wieder mit.

Gruß M


----------



## Adrenalin (20. Oktober 2003)

@andres 1

Also allzu viel wollt ich da in Führung liegend auch net riskieren, aber in der dritten Runde glaube ich hab ich dat Radl mal schön rrollen lassen und ob's nun 5 meter waren kann ich dir leider net genau sagen   .

Naja ich dand die Veranstaltung jedenfalls echt klasse und will nächstes Jahr mein Titel verteidigen  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## andres1 (20. Oktober 2003)

@ eintopf

ein tabletop ist wenn man das bike seitlich abkippt, bei mir sieht das so aus 






aber eigentlich muss man das noch extremer machen, aber haste sicher schonmal beim motocross gesehen.

und, was macht dein bunnyhop?


@arenalin

ja, mal sehen, was nächstes jahr geht, eigentlich wär ich auch noch bei dir mitgefahren, weil ich als doppelstarter startete, aber das 2te rennen habe ich irgendwie verpasst, aber von den zeiten her wäre ich auch 5. geworden.

was haste für ein bike? wie oft und wie trainierst du?


----------



## Adrenalin (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andres1 _
> *
> 
> @arenalin
> ...



Hier mal nen pic von meiner CC-Möhre (noch ohne meinen Crossland LRS)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Von der Ausstattung her ist es eigentlich nix besonderes, aber ist trotzdem recht leicht...so 10,6 kg, glaub ich.

Diese Jahr hab ich das erste mal etwas mehr und ernsthafter trainiert. Letztes Jahr war ich noch mit nem komplett ungefedertem Stahlbike unterwegs  und bin meist so im Dreh von 36km Touren gefahren. Dieses Jahr hab ich mir dann nen neues Bike zusammengebastelt und hab dann auch mehr trainiert. Hab seit Ende Januar so 6200km runter, diese Saison war allerdings meine erste Rennsaison mit insgesamt 8 Rennen  . Ich trainiere ohne Pulsmesser und Trainingsplan, ich fahr einfach nur Fahrrad.

Du wolltest zweimal starten?? Haste dich im ersten Rennen anscheinend noch net richtig verausgabt, oder??  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## ruhri-uli (21. Oktober 2003)

War nen tolles Rennen - nach 15 Jahren Pause wurde ich diesmal nicht wie früher immer von allen abgehängt! Super!
Ein lob der netten Orga!

Nächstes Jahr wieder!

Uli


----------



## Eintopf (21. Oktober 2003)

Habe heute von meinem Arbeitskollegen eine ganze CD-ROM voller Fotos erhalten, die er am Sonntag gemacht hat.

Ich werde diese an den Verein SV-Steele schicken und evtl. werden diese ebenfalls im Netz veröffentlicht.

Hier eines davon zufällig mit mir drauf.


----------



## Adrenalin (21. Oktober 2003)

Net schlecht....hier mal nen Foto von mir:





In Aktion... 





Schaut mal der ältere Heer links neben mir, ganz schön fit für sein Alter, oder?  Ne, war der Vater des Zweitplatzierten, der war sich nämlich gerade umziehen  , aber war echt witzig... 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andres1 (21. Oktober 2003)

ich dachte mir, wenn ich im rennen 3 nicht vorne mit dabei bin, fahre ich halt beim rennen 6 auch nochmal mit, aber da wäre ich auch nur 5. geworgen, ok, nochmal 10 mehr, aber ich habe es ja leider verpasst (


----------



## Adrenalin (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andres1 _
> *ich dachte mir, wenn ich im rennen 3 nicht vorne mit dabei bin, fahre ich halt beim rennen 6 auch nochmal mit, aber da wäre ich auch nur 5. geworgen, ok, nochmal 10 mehr, aber ich habe es ja leider verpasst ( *



Dieses Jahr wurde in der Juniorenklasse nur bis zum dritten Platz Preise verteilt...war letztes Jahr noch anders.

Du kommst doch eher aus der Flatterhosen-Hüpf-Fraktion, oder?? Nen fünfter Platz wäre dafür natürlich verdammt gut, oder trainierst du auch schon mal deine Ausdauer usw. und nicht nur deine Fahrtechnik??

Gruß

Micha


----------



## andres1 (22. Oktober 2003)

also, bei mir ist das so, ich habe ein schweres DH/FR bike, wenn ichs mal richtig krachen lassen will, muss ich an anfahrt 15Km (nur ein weg) in kauf nehmen, also kommen dann pro fahrtag ca 40-50 Km zusammen, da ich kein führerschein habe muss ich natürlich strampeln. ich bin letztes jahr 8000Km gefahren und das mit nem DH bike, ich bin überall gefahren, wo auch CCler hochfahren und dann wieder runter, also nix schieben oder so, dann gewöhnt man sich an die strapatzen und dann ist es auch nicht sonderlich schwer wenn ich mit nem 14,5 Kg dualbike am rennen teilnimmt, zusätzlich habe ich 2 monate vor dem rennen intensiver trainiert und mindestes einmal die woche die strecke abgefahren + hin und rückweg. also eigentlich trainiere ich eher ungewollt meine kondition, aber es macht schon spass zu sehen, wenn ich leute abhände mit 10Kg bikes auf vereinen   

CC ist nicht meine welt, aber irgendwie zieht mich das gysenberg rennen doch immer wieder an, aber wo sind sonst noch rennen in der umgebung (ruhrgebiet) nächstes jahr werde ich wohl mal extra ein CC bike aufbauen, nur fürs rennen, aber aus protest nur aus schrott, samt starrgabel, eigentlich nur um zu zeigen, das so ein rennen nicht immer in einer materiealschlacht ende muss


----------



## Adrenalin (23. Oktober 2003)

@ andres 1

8000km  Junge, Junge das ist aber echt ordentlich. 
Ein Rennen was ich dir empfehlen könnte, ist das NRW Cup Finale in Wetter an der Ruhr. Da kannste auch die Vorteile eines Dualbikes voll ausnutzen, denn die Strecke in Herne ist nix dagegen!!!

Auf der Seite von der RSG Herne ist der Bericht aus der Zeitung online gestellt worden  !!!

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Kingralle (25. Oktober 2003)

Ich war dieses Jahr auch in Gysenberg dabei, aber leider durfte ich nicht starten da ich eine Lizenz habe. Als ich noch keine Lizenz hatte bin ich das Rennen schon öfter gefahren. 

Also diesmal stand ich nur an der Strecke und habe eine bißchen gefilmt. Mit drauf ist das Senioren Rennen, Start war um 13:30 Uhr glaube ich, und das Rennen der Herren. Bei den Senioren sind die ersten zehn öfter im Bild, bei den Herren meistens nur die ersten drei. Beim nächsten Dreh werde ich darauf achten das jeder mit drauf kommt.

Wenn interesse an dem Video besteht: www.radsport-kompakt.de ist meine Homepage.


----------

